# Best All Round Liquid Wax



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok, thinking along the lines of a quick wash, dry and liquid wax, whats your favorite one to use ? Considering ease of application/removal/beading/speed and chalking ? 
GO.......


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

I dont often use liquid waxes but they do leave a very wet looking finish. Megs or chemical guys do a few and would be worth checking out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym Aqua Wax is my favourite.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Optimum Car Wax. 

It's a spray wax, even easier than traditional liquid waxes. Just spray and buff, lovely glassy gloss that lasts months! You can use it on everything too! :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Autobrite project 32


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

I use pretty much after every wash now is Serious performance liquid carnunba spray wax. Cheap as chips and the bottle lasts ages.


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

AG Aqua Wax is very good, smells nice as well.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Megs ultimate liquid wax


----------



## Treborwen (Sep 20, 2006)

Browser said:


> I use pretty much after every wash now is Serious performance liquid carnunba spray wax. Cheap as chips and the bottle lasts ages.


Would like to try this but pains me to pay the £4.95 delivery


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

OCD Speed Wax it smells unreal like apples


IMG_1290[1] by moorezo69, on Flickr


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Why has no one mentioned Bilt Hamber hydra wax !

So easy to use and if the prep is good will look great on any car.


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Treborwen said:


> Would like to try this but pains me to pay the £4.95 delivery


Bit of a bummer that as delivery is nearly as much as the product lol


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Collinite I845


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Autoglym liquid hard wax.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Collinite 845, don't think it's beatable.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

forgot about colly 845,


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

For me also the Collinite 845 Insulator wax.
It's so alround, you can even use it on boats (which I did).


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Amorall shield. Left field shout here but.. Similar consistency to 845, but doesn't get affected from ambient conditions in the same way. It's wipe on, wipe off. And can do side windows and rubber/plastic trim. And dirt cheap online. Ok it doesn't last quite as long as the colli but little does. And it does bead very well indeed and doesn't appear to be too fussy with the prep, so good for a quick fix


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

OCD Speed Wax needs a shout here - Easy on, Easy off.


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

BH hydra... Just decant into a small spray bottle and off you go, no spilling when trying to tip the wide mouth aluminium bottle 

OCW... ease of use is killer 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

My top three choices depending on your priorities:
Optimum Car Wax for ease of use.
Prima Banana Gloss looks good, easy to use and hides swirls amazingly well but will only last about a month to a month-and-a-half. 
Collinite 845 is your only man for durability, the brightest of the three.


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

Serious Performance Caruba Wax and OCW looks and sounds the job. I will have to do a bit of further investigation into the other choices later on. Sooo many choices. Cheers guys. I have only read through the first half of the replies so far


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another vote for Collimite 845 :thumb:

Fanatastic product for the money


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

my choices would be 845 for durability

or Chemical Guys - Butter Wet Wax for ease of application - full sun even with the car still damp from washing
review here: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5508


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Really impressed with Britemax Max Shine if I'm honest. I didn't expect to be but it's won me over. Painfully easy to use and gives a great finish. 4 weeks since last applying and still holding up nicely.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Collinite 845 is Definatly very good value for money and durable.
G-techniq c3 is nice to use and gives good gloss and beading, quick to apply.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

3 pages and not a mention of anything Zaino.

Z2 or Z8 would be awesome on any car


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nattys blue liquid wax all the way! Omg its epic!!!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Zaino is not a liquid wax. So that's why no one mentioned it.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> Zaino is not a liquid wax. So that's why no one mentioned it.


Alot of the others aren't liquid waxes, does it really matter


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive only ever tried turtle wax ice! As a liquid wax...maby not the best name BUT it did leave a really dripping wet look on the car.Easy to apply and buff off,The only thing is its quite greasy.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

DJBAILEY said:


> Zaino is not a liquid wax. So that's why no one mentioned it.


Neither is OCW, but it's a liquid and it adds protection. So don't worry about it too much.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Neither is OCW, but it's a liquid and it adds protection. So don't worry about it too much.


You are rapidly wading into a semantic quagmire. Optimum Car Wax is a hybrid but it does contain natural carnauba wax. The Zaino products do not.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

LostHighway said:


> You are rapidly wading into a semantic quagmire. Optimum Car Wax is a hybrid but it does contain natural carnauba wax. The Zaino products do not.


just because something contins nuba doesn't mean its not a sealant, there are many sealants that contain nuba coli 845 being 1 of them :thumb:.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

LostHighway said:


> You are rapidly wading into a semantic quagmire. Optimum Car Wax is a hybrid but it does contain natural carnauba wax. The Zaino products do not.


If people really get their knickers in a twist over this they need to turn the computer off and go outside and get some air.

At the end of the day I read nothing in the OP that said it had to contain Nuba?

I'll get someone to change the title to be more specific :thumb:

But I stand by the products I recommended, the entire Zaino range of liquid sealants are awesome, they can be used on all surfaces with no problems :thumb:

I currently have my Inlaws car sat on my drive which had a clay and a coat of ZAIO back in October for my wedding and it's still beading and its probably been washed 2 or 3 times in that time.


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

Im just appreciative of any help guys.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm really not interested in an argument and I don't think a rational argument is even possible on this subject. If we were going to discuss what is or is not a wax or sealant or coating the only way to even start that discussion is with a commonly agreed nomenclature/definition of terms and as far as I know that doesn't exist. 
The way I use the term "wax" primarily rests on some, more than trace, natural wax content be it carnauba, candeilla, montan,... The difficulty, obviously, is how do we classify partially wax based products that also contain polymers? There are a great many of those these days, almost all of them marketed as waxes. I have no problem with calling these hybrids and also no issue with calling them waxes. I can sort of accept a taxonomy that treats all waxes, hybrids, polymer sealants and coatings as "sealants" as sort of the detailing equivalent to an order or family in biological taxonomy nomenclature if that is the classification being advanced but I gather that it isn't.
If anyone really wants to attempt to parse out a taxonomy of LSPs I'd have some limited time and patience for the subject but I suggest we do it on a separate thread and on a rational basis. It would be nice to involve an actual chemist as part of the discussion as well.


----------



## X1extreme (Jan 24, 2013)

horned yo said:


> OCD Speed Wax it smells unreal like apples
> 
> 
> IMG_1290[1] by moorezo69, on Flickr


That looks mega


----------



## X1extreme (Jan 24, 2013)

Was all use seals or waxes or hybrids for pretty much the same jobs just include them all wonder if anyone has tried the x1 shine and seal btw this is no advert so don't remove just wondering if anyone has tried it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

LostHighway said:


> Stuff


And for 99% of the rest of the world they're all Car polishes


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm after a liquid wax that needs to be as quick as possible to apply and make the car look nice with little prep. Durability isn't an issue, and it needs to be a good price. I was thinking maybe Valet Pro Banana Wax as that seems to tick these boxes, but I don't know how quick it is to apply. I've seen the Youtube video and it looks quick, but now I'm wondering if a spray product could be quicker.

Anyone have any other suggestions that would fit the bill?


----------

